# Bee conference



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on the "North American Bee Conference" in Galveston, TX? We would like to go, but the ABF website doesn't even have cost or registration info. Does anyone have a link to something?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.americanhoneyproducers.org/

click on CONVENTIONS
Hotel info is available.

I sent Jerry Brown e-mail regarding when convention registration will be available, will post when recieved.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope to go and hope to see you there.


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the price to attend the conference? or is that coming out with the other info


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I really want to go b/c it is closer than it usually is, but in the past it has been $250+ registration, plus hotel, guess it could bee a end of year write off.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

THe ABF site should have reg info very soon. As of last week was waiting on proof reading/approval to post from directors. I would imagine reg fees will be aboult like past years. THis is the meeting to attend....to me EAS is a waste of my time. many more vendors with lots of equipment from hobbist to commercial. Will be a big meeting with ABF, AHP, Mexico and canada attending along with apiary inspectors. Should be a meeting to remember!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

And its at a resort!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

ABF has info on site now.. www.abfnet.org


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like it would be a good one to go to. Might take the week off to go see what the vendors have out for this year for the comm. guys.


----------



## wes1945 (Jul 3, 2010)

I am a hobby beek. We live close to Galveston and would like to go see what the vendors have new. Does anyone know if it is possible to go to vendor section without paying the registration fee which for a person with 4 or 5 hives is not feasible. Thanks


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I dont think anyone will run you off. There are somegood hobist classes, also you can learn alot inthe hallways....maybe a oneday reg would work for you. THat one of my big complaints....I thing reg fees are high...and I made that argument whenI was on the board of directors, for a small hobbist its expensive but it is informative. I would not have been where I am today if I hadnt gone to those meetings.


----------



## wes1945 (Jul 3, 2010)

suttonbeeman said:


> I dont think anyone will run you off. There are somegood hobist classes, also you can learn alot inthe hallways....maybe a oneday reg would work for you. THat one of my big complaints....I thing reg fees are high...and I made that argument whenI was on the board of directors, for a small hobbist its expensive but it is informative. I would not have been where I am today if I hadnt gone to those meetings.


Thank you for a responsible reply. I have no problem paying a nominal fee and would certainly get a lot of information. It appears to be a very high price for a one day non member, almost as if " the little guys" are not wanted. I also notice the two reposnses from the same person I had recieved are gone. I think the vendors probably depend on us hobbyist for there survival. Again thank you.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm a hobbyist that went to WAS this year. While there were a few presentations I couldn't sit through, I thought it was very worth while to go. I decided to go to WAS since it was about a mile from my home. I'm glad I went.

Dr. Conner asked if I was going to the Galveston conference. I told him I didn't think it was for me. He thought otherwise. There will be a whole sideliner track going on (I think he said he was in charge of that). So now I'm thinking of going. Plane fair there, paying for a hotel for a week, plus a week off from work, hiring someone to dog sit, (I should have 8 week old Parson Russell Terriers then too! Anyone want to buy a puppy?), Experience, priceless.

It is definitely worth hearing Dr. Sue Coby speak. If there are any talks by Dr. Larry Conner, he is worth the time too. I really enjoyed his morning of talks. A very down to earth man.

Pugs


----------

